# TOS Galileo Shuttlecraft, the Bob Villa version - Part 3



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Part 3 has been inadvertantly deleted by our fearless leader.

*GET HIM!*

It looks like we MAY have lost the latest 400 posts. An e-mail has been to Hank to see if there is a back-up copy of the thread available.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Get me huh. 
I hate computers.

Thats what happens when we got two moderators trying to do the same thing without communicating lol


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey, it's not like we put a lot of work into the thread or anything...
or that the last 400 posts were perhaps the most important...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You can blame me,I was not here. I know I should of, but I learned a lot from Dr. Smith. 
OH, the pain. :devil:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey, at least I've got the last three messages saved from the thread in wordpad.

The last one read:

"Just for the record, as of this moment[at the time 1:47 PM Central Time on 1/14/05] we've had 23,121 views and 1411 posts since 01-20-2004, 10:15 AM Central Time!!!

Looking forward to having an actual physical model done in the near future!"


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Please send all hatemail to me not thomas 

Sorry Guys, I have an email off to hank for a backup copy of the thread. Hopefully he'll have it and work with us on this and I promise to keep my hands off things lolol


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is the header info from the last page when the thread was still whole:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=969299#post969299

if that helps Hank any.

If to get the missing parts back you guys have to reconstitute the thread, *please please please please* backup the current individual threads before reconstituting them.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

When (if) it is able to be restored, this thread will disappear and will be replaced by the _real_ Part 3.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^

Fine by me.
We'll pretend it never happened.
Just like in that movie... "The Prince of Tides"


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So no sense of posting here, nevermind it looks like already did again.

Can we still get the Captain. :devil: :jest:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So... 
is there no Hankster Batsignal or Batphone we can use?
Or is someone waiting to break the bad news?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

The Word from hank is that it can't be restored. There is a back up but unfortunately it doesn't single out just one thread when a backup is done. If Hank restores a back up, every new thread since the backup was done will be lost. 

I appologize for this mishap and hope no one is out there ready to hang me.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm all out of rope, and I think gas is too expensive right now for Four Mad Men to fly all the way to Ohio. So I think you are safe for the time being.

How long has it been since the last backup?
How many posts would be lost by restoring the backup?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> The Word from hank is that it can't be restored. There is a back up but unfortunately it doesn't single out just one thread when a backup is done. If Hank restores a back up, every new thread since the backup was done will be lost.
> 
> I appologize for this mishap and hope no one is out there ready to hang me.


Most backups for forums are simply SQL dumps (plain text files). Any chance of getting a copy of the portion that contains the main post table? I could load it into a database of mine so we can at least have a transcript of what was "said".

Please, please.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well it just wouldn't be on this board, all the threads along all the boards would be lost from the time of the last backup. Thats why its not feasible. 

Hank can't just back up this board, it would end up being all the boards straight across and basically the whole system. That would be 9 major categories and all the subcategories and then all the threads.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Most backups for forums are simply SQL dumps (plain text files). Any chance of getting a copy of the portion that contains the main post table? I could load it into a database of mine so we can at least have a transcript of what was "said".
> 
> Please, please.


ditto that request(though only one copy need be sent).

even if it is not plain txt as long as it can be edited I'd spend the time necessary doing it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So the shuttle had a crash. Any crash you can walk away from, is not so bad. Repairs can be made and it will fly again. So on to the repairs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

This shuttle had 400 hands on board. 398 were Chuck_P.R.'s but still...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

On the bright side I did find the sink...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Well now everything will be OK, we have the sink. I wondered where my toothbrush went to! LOL


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> On the bright side I did find the sink...


Did you ever find that towel I was looking for???


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Did you ever find that towel I was looking for???


Remember in life, no matter what happens, always know where you towel is!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I've figured out how to do the bottom half and set up the mounting for the rear impulse engine section.
I'm going to crash now(spent all last night on it and went straight to work with only two hours sleep).
Might have some new pics tommorrow!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Might!? You can't just tease us like that.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Remember in life, no matter what happens, always know where you towel is!


That's funny. A friend of mine is alway on about towels. I just figured he was strange, but now I see that there's some sort of towel cult roaming around. Oh, well what can you expect from someone whose named after an American automobile company?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't forget the beer and peanuts.


----------



## commodore stars (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear the news. I am not here much but I think the thread you are talking about had the post I made about the new site with the Real Galileo Restore work photo on my site. 

So just incase here is that URL:

http://galileo.danawheels.net

Keith


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Might!? You can't just tease us like that.


Sorry! Needed some sleep!

Here are a few more pics.
With the exception of one more layer of thin laminate, and sanding and putting a "back" on the bottom rear "angles" the bottom "core" is basically done.

After the last bottom layer of laminate and the back, the only thing remaining to put on the bottom half will be the wings that extend back further from the rear engines.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

commodore stars said:


> Sorry to hear the news. I am not here much but I think the thread you are talking about had the post I made about the new site with the Real Galileo Restore work photo on my site.
> 
> So just incase here is that URL:
> 
> ...


Thanks Commodore!
Those are some great pics that give us some great insights into the stage prop!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

To keep the info visible on each page, for convience sake here's the links to the key Galileo Project page, owned by FourMadMen:



http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/index.php



Keep in mind that the pages' links contain working views that are in flux. I would recommend members posting recommendations and observations here so tons of people don't repeat the same observations over and over again in individual emails, thus slowing FourMadMen down.



Also, early in the project, a member named X-15A2(Phil Broad) did some incredible work. He already had a great page on his website dedicated to the Galileo. Phil expanded it tremendously and did tons of 2D prints and screencaptures to help the project. He did some fantastic exterior 
drawings of the stage prop "as built," meaning that in the exterior prints he posted he wasn't concerned with trying to create an integrated interior/exterior craft, but rather in doing prints which showed the stage prop as close to how it was actually built. Thomas is currently using his prints done for the Galileo project in order to build a 24" filming miniature for "Starship Exeter". Phil also did some prints of interior details and *tons* of valuable screen captures as well. Phil had said he had planned to also do an do a version that integrated an upsized external Galileo wrapped around a full size interior too, but seems to have lost interest in the project or perhaps has had personal concerns that have procluded him from continuing.


The great Galileo work Phil Broad has done can be found here:


http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/GalileoTop.htm


Also, a valuable resource for original Trek prop info is the IDICPage, which can be found here:
http://members.aol.com/IDICPage/main.html


Also, for a key link to the plans which inspired me to start this thread in the first place checkout this link to prints which have been posted WITH the author's gracious approval: 


http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=25http://sgcp.fourmadmen.com/winfrey.html


David Winfrey was the first to approach the subject of Galileo Blueprints from the perspective of modeling the interior as close to the sound stage interior as he thought practical, then upsizing the exterior to create a functionally believable craft.



Even if drawn today they would be extremely impressive, and considering the fact that all of this was done by hand in 1989 at a time when far less info was available and when most of the people using the internet wore lab coats and 
military uniforms they are truly amazing.



His chronology of when certain details were added and his line drawings of them will undoubtedly be incredibly valuable to the project, not to mention the rest of his incredibly inspiring Blues.



Thanks for starting it all Dave Winfrey!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Now those, my friend, are bloody awesome!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually just now took the time to look at all the pictures you have posted at http://galileo.danawheels.net , *commodore stars.*

I only looked at one last night and then crashed!
They are incredible!!!
I've seen one or two of the pics before, but never all of those!
They are better then the original construction pics for assembly info about the original stage prop!

Thanks again!

Wish somebody knew the current whereabouts of the Galileo... 
Where is the darn thing!?!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Since this is a shuttle thread how about some more pictures...

Here we have some of the most recent exterior shots:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And apparently 4 images it too many for a single post so...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And now some interior stuff. All but the first are older because I haven't really generated many interior shots lately:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

More equipment. The relatively new phaser cabinet and the almost finished but lately neglected main console:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And finally the most recent set of orthos (part I):


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And now, part II:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really nice Orthos! I compared you views to the JL Galileo, and it's close. Since I plan to rename the shuttle, I will have to repaint. When I do I will fix what I can.

Now those shot are of your full size shuttle? LOL


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Sorry! Needed some sleep!
> 
> Here are a few more pics.
> With the exception of one more layer of thin laminate, and sanding and putting a "back" on the bottom rear "angles" the bottom "core" is basically done.
> ...


Chuck,
Looking real good! You are making us proud. :thumbsup: 

I have done a little work on the AMT kit, and I almost think it is a waste of time.
I will work on it from time to time, but I have other models to finish first.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## commodore stars (Jul 26, 2004)

Glad you liked the photos Chuck,

I am only hosting them for one of the guys that did the work on her. He should be adding seom Movie files that he took at some time.

The site all started from this thread on a Prop Board I am a Mod on.

http://p082.ezboard.com/fpropreplicasfrm63.showMessage?topicID=151.topic

There are some there still trying to track the old girl down.

Keith


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


>


Those are all fantastic!!!

Any chance of getting an orthographic version of this shot, done right at the hull centerline, looking down like this and up at the top half from below?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I have the bottom half finished! Sans the outer "wings," which I'll do as seperate styrene pieces.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Picture?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, I think you've forgotten something.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got it! 
It's cloaked!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Darn!!!
Oh well...
I'm at work right now.
Will have to post it later tonight.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Tease.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Sorry.

I even hit it with a gray coat of paint so it wasn't washed out by the flash!
Honest!

Any chance of seeing any of those "shuttle-on-the-halfshell" upper and lower solid orthographics I talked about on the last page? 

They would be perfect for double checking the accuracy of my upper and lower shells...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll see what I can do. Might be next week though.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^Understood.

One thing I forgot to ask for is much more important, though. If there is any way I can get a solid orthographic shot of the front upper hull - the slanted hull plate that contains the forward windows - from a fore view with the ship rotated downward the same number of degrees the hull plate containing the windows is slanted back(so that the window cut outs are square to the viewer and not slanted) that would be of even more tremendous help!!!

I want to get the window placement as perfect as possible and if I could get that view I could print it out, stick on a sheet of styrene, and use it as a template to get the windows perfect.

I know I could probably do it without such a gimmick, but it would make it much easier! Besides, I've been staring at so many shuttlecraft wireline and solid angles lately that I'm starting to have dreams about them!!!


I took some extra pictures that include the top half since I now don't have to rush of to work for about another 8 hours or so. Some of the pics of the bottom half make some of the lines seem slightly distorted because of the flash glare, particularly along the seams. The seams are only roughly roughly finished and some places the flash hits them and some places it doesn't depending on the camera angle. But they still look way better then the washed out effect the flash caused when the whole thing was pure white.

However I think I've gotten the angles of everything dead on!
The interior cavities(wallspace/floorspace etc.) are slightly larger on purpose. I made them that way so that walls with interior details like side-wall computers can be added by simply inserting styrene sheets with the detail pieces glued to them. Once those walls/floors are added the interior walls/doorways/floors should also be as close to your drawings as humanly possible.

Anyhow, here are the pictures!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is the last of this, the fourth set of pictures. I could only upload 5 at a time so couldn't get them all in the last post.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Testing... one... two...

is this mike still on???


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great work !!! :thumbsup: 
Can you make me one too ???


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck, it is looking very good! :thumbsup: 

Now your next project should be to make a full size one.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Chuck, it is looking very good! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now your next project should be to make a full size one.


I might be able to build one in my backyard. However there would never be any practicle way to get it out, not to mention the cost!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

JGG1701 said:


> Great work !!! :thumbsup:
> Can you make me one too ???


You never know...
just send me a blank check and I'll consider it... :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

With the back of the bottom finished and the top half off, it looks just like a Chris Craft cruiser my dad once restored! Even the front cabins on the Chris Crafts were sort of shaped like the top front part of the Galileo.



If someone were to build one of these babies, fill the nacelles with foam for ballast, and put a motor on the back and make the sides retractable, they could have a pretty neat Trek party boat!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

To keep the info visible on each page, for convience sake here's the links to the key Galileo Project page, owned by FourMadMen:

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/index.php

Keep in mind that the pages' links contain working views that are in flux. I would recommend members posting recommendations and observations here so tons of people don't repeat the same observations over and over again in individual emails, thus slowing FourMadMen down.

Also, early in the project, a member named X-15A2(Phil Broad) did some incredible work. He already had a great page on his website dedicated to the Galileo. Phil expanded it tremendously and did tons of 2D prints and screencaptures to help the project. He did some fantastic exterior 
drawings of the stage prop "as built," meaning that in the exterior prints he posted he wasn't concerned with trying to create an integrated interior/exterior craft, but rather in doing prints which showed the stage prop as close to how it was actually built. Thomas is currently using his prints done for the Galileo project in order to build a 24" filming miniature for "Starship Exeter". Phil also did some prints of interior details and *tons* of valuable screen captures as well. Phil had said he had planned to also do an do a version that integrated an upsized external Galileo wrapped around a full size interior too, but seems to have lost interest in the project or perhaps has had personal concerns that have procluded him from continuing.

The great Galileo work Phil Broad has done can be found here:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/GalileoTop.htm

Also, a valuable resource for original Trek prop info is the IDICPage, which can be found here:
http://members.aol.com/IDICPage/main.html

Also, for a key link to the plans which inspired me to start this thread in the first place checkout this link to prints which have been posted WITH the author's gracious approval: 

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=25

David Winfrey was the first to approach the subject of Galileo Blueprints from the perspective of modeling the interior as close to the sound stage interior as he thought practical, then upsizing the exterior to create a functionally believable craft.

Even if drawn today they would be extremely impressive, and considering the fact that all of this was done by hand in 1989 at a time when far less info was available and when most of the people using the internet wore lab coats and military uniforms they are truly amazing.


David Winfrey's chronology of when certain details were added and his line drawings of them will undoubtedly be incredibly valuable to the project, not to mention the rest of his incredibly inspiring Blues.


Thanks for starting it all Dave Winfrey!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

New pics...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Where?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

They're right next to the latest FourMadMen renders...
can't you see them?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Do I have to wear rose colored glasses to see them?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

They're right there man! In the background is my suit made of fine linen that only the virtuous can see! :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I was 'a teasin! Waiting on that front window render in order to finish the front end...
FourMadMen apparently has a lot of kettles on the fire though(not to mention probably has a real life too, unlike myself.) When he started working on the project he told me to make sure to prod him every now and then... :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PROD! That sounds painful. OH, I was thinking of a cattle prod, no you would not be that evil. :freak:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

There's a shuttle project!?!? Can I join?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> There's a shuttle project!?!? Can I join?


Sure!!! :lol:

Just send in 3 Kelloggs Sugar King cereal boxtops to:

Capt. Locknar
c/o Thomas Models
FarPoint Station
Milkyway Galaxy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the address. My box tops are in the mail! :thumbsup: :jest:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, here are some new pics!

After much, much, much, much, much, trial and error I got the rear down pat.
It's ready to accept the impulse engine. 

The only other things to do are cosmetic panels for the back(with rear service hatches, etc) and to trim out the "curve" on the vertical sides once the top and bottom side wings are in place. And the rear landing gear & cutouts, of course. 

But all the major rear structures are there!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here are the last 3 pictures(five max per post)...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^Sorry these are a little glossy.

The first batch of pics didn't show up too well as the rear top was pure white and the pics totally washed out. Took these just a couple of minutes after lightly spraying the top rear so these are a little glossier then if I had waited.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Rendering your viewport request now Chuck. As for the pics, you might try turning off you flash and lowering your f-stop. Just make sure there's some good natural lighting and hold really still.

Either way, I can see them well enough to know that your coming along very nicely with that. Just think how nice yours will be now that your working the "manufacturing" bugs out with mine.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^Think I'll just pick up a polarizer if I can ever remember. Natural lighting is hard to come by in the middle of the night when I'm usually taking these. :lol:

Yours, mine. They'll eventually all be about the same, as I'll probably mold the major parts after going to so much trouble to get all these angles perfect.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well as long as we have that straight. And I guess I almost forgot to give you this:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Well as long as we have that straight. And I guess I almost forgot to give you this:


Would you believe that when I first looked at this picture, I thought I saw two people looking up at me from the inside?


Man I have to lay off the cough syrup! :drunk:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I need to know, on the JL Galileo, are the windows in front right by Four Mad Men's work?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

The Justice League has a Class F shuttlecraft?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Thanks for the new window render, 4MadMen!

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Tholian said:


> Would you believe that when I first looked at this picture, I thought I saw two people looking up at me from the inside?
> 
> 
> Man I have to lay off the cough syrup! :drunk:


That must be some damn good cough syrup, Tholian!!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Tholian said:


> Would you believe that when I first looked at this picture, I thought I saw two people looking up at me from the inside?
> 
> Man I have to lay off the cough syrup! :drunk:


My grandfather used to make that stuff. He didn't call it cough syrup though, if he had I suspect he wouldn't have needed the hidden storage under his closet floor. I guess the revenuers had bad coughs because he was alway hiding it from them.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I need to know, on the JL Galileo, are the windows in front right by Four Mad Men's work?


I'm having some trouble parsing that sentence *Lloyd*, can you please restate the question?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Well as long as we have that straight. And I guess I almost forgot to give you this:


Wow! That looks nice! Is it me or do the windows look bigger?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I'm having some trouble parsing that sentence *Lloyd*, can you please restate the question?


In all seriousness, I think he's talking about the Johnny Lightening Diecast plastic shuttlecraft, which I've yet to see anywhere locally for sale.

Does it still have that lame raised lettering the prototype had?

Sounds like a candidate for some custom decals from Thomas if it does!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> Wow! That looks nice! Is it me or do the windows look bigger?


Bigger than the what we saw in the show? Or bigger than they used to be on this particular model?

And as an attempt to answer both. Not entirely sure and No. The windows are one of the largest external diversions from what we saw due to general integration issues. They are definately lower. Perhaps it's the angle that gives that impression?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> I'm having some trouble parsing that sentence *Lloyd*, can you please restate the question?


I have a picture below that might help, is it right? If it is wrong, then I will fix it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, what do you know? They used my windows! It's definately not what was seen on screen. Too low. But for the integrated version you've seen developed here in this thread they are pretty darn close.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Sure does look like it!

Any side, rear shots of it sitting on a flat surface anyone?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> Wow! That looks nice! Is it me or do the windows look bigger?


You're viewing them dead on, rather then from the normal fore view...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

To keep the info visible on each page, for convience sake here's the links to the key Galileo Project page, owned by FourMadMen:

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/index.php

Keep in mind that the pages' links contain working views that are in flux. I would recommend members posting recommendations and observations here so tons of people don't repeat the same observations over and over again in individual emails, thus slowing FourMadMen down.

Also, early in the project, a member named X-15A2(Phil Broad) did some incredible work. He already had a great page on his website dedicated to the Galileo. Phil expanded it tremendously and did tons of 2D prints and screencaptures to help the project. He did some fantastic exterior 
drawings of the stage prop "as built," meaning that in the exterior prints he posted he wasn't concerned with trying to create an integrated interior/exterior craft, but rather in doing prints which showed the stage prop as close to how it was actually built. Thomas is currently using his prints done for the Galileo project in order to build a 24" filming miniature for "Starship Exeter". Phil also did some prints of interior details and *tons* of valuable screen captures as well. Phil had said he had planned to also do an do a version that integrated an upsized external Galileo wrapped around a full size interior too, but seems to have lost interest in the project or perhaps has had personal concerns that have procluded him from continuing.

The great Galileo work Phil Broad has done can be found here:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/GalileoTop.htm

Also, a valuable resource for original Trek prop info is the IDICPage, which can be found here:
http://members.aol.com/IDICPage/main.html

Also, for a key link to the plans which inspired me to start this thread in the first place checkout this link to prints which have been posted WITH the author's gracious approval: 

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=25

David Winfrey was the first to approach the subject of Galileo Blueprints from the perspective of modeling the interior as close to the sound stage interior as he thought practical, then upsizing the exterior to create a functionally believable craft.

Even if drawn today they would be extremely impressive, and considering the fact that all of this was done by hand in 1989 at a time when far less info was available and when most of the people using the internet wore lab coats and military uniforms they are truly amazing.


David Winfrey's chronology of when certain details were added and his line drawings of them will undoubtedly be incredibly valuable to the project, not to mention the rest of his incredibly inspiring Blues.


Thanks for starting it all Dave Winfrey!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some more pictures. The back leg is too short.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks!

Also has the shrunken side door too!!!

Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So the question is, do I have to rework it, besides the back leg?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

It's an interpretation of the TOS original, so that's up to you. Doing the rear landing gear accurately will be a pain at that scale. Buy a few ounces of RTV and resin and make copies if you do one. I have a feeling you'll need to replace it every now and then...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Just sent you the IdicPage interview of Datin, 4MadMen.

You've got mail!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> *RED ALERT!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How'd you get that effect?
I'll need to do something just like it for the rear shuttle light...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, it's bigger than I thought (and Lloyd please try to keep your comments on that phrase clean :drunk: )


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

That's what she said!

What rear shuttle light Chuck? That red strip under the main thrust ports? That's and access panel and it is not lit.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I just knew the next person to post was going to say that!

As for the light, that may be my fault. It just looks so much like a brake light. I'm pretty sure I lit it up on more than one occasion.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

There was only one shot of the shuttle flying away from camera. Another showed the ship more from the side.

Here's Spock flipping open the gas cap.

http://thomasmodels.com/panel1.jpg
http://thomasmodels.com/panel2.jpg
http://thomasmodels.com/panel3.jpg


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^Thanks!

May not be lit, but from the outside shot I remembered seein it looked like it was louvered and translucent.

Clearly I'll have to study it further...

Anyhow, would still love to know how you did it, shuttle tie in or not...


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> There was only one shot of the shuttle flying away from camera. Another showed the ship more from the side.
> 
> Here's Spock flipping open the gas cap.
> 
> ...


What did Spock do that Kirk's holding the phaser on him?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's the mirror universe Kirk hitching a ride.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Wow, it's bigger than I thought (and Lloyd please try to keep your comments on that phrase clean :drunk: )


WHO ME! I will only think it this time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> I just knew the next person to post was going to say that!
> 
> As for the light, that may be my fault. It just looks so much like a brake light. I'm pretty sure I lit it up on more than one occasion.


Where are the turn signals? :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ This is a TOS shuttlecraft. Hand signals only!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> That red strip under the main thrust ports? That's and access panel and it is not lit.


May not be lit, but from the outside shot I remembered seein it looked like it was louvered and translucent.

Clearly I'll have to study it further...

Anyhow, would still love to know how you did it, shuttle tie in or not...


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

_Have a seat, Mister!_


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> _Have a seat, Mister!_


Looks Awesome Thomas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you buy that at the new ST prop store in Birmingham that I heard about?





:jest:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Now! That's very nice. The top of the base and the side knobs are inaccurate, but I forgive you  

Looks big enough for me G.I. Joe (well the one I used to have anyway).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Waaaay Kewl !!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Geez!!!

You have been off the net now for 3 whole days!

Hope you are okay 4MadMen!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm going to have to make or have made a seat like that myself, just a little smaller though.

How did you do the main chair part, sans the base?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I knew it! I KNEW IT!!

Chuck, come here. Come here, Chuck! I've got something for you!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I knew Chuck so well, I will miss him.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe...

I'm not so easy to get rid of !!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now introducting CHUCK_P.R. MARK II. New and improved.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

This thread has been sanitized for your protection... 

Now if you guys could just get the author right...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck, any updates on your shuttle model?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I was waiting for those "shuttle on the halfshell" style renders before finalizing the top and bottom halves. But it looks like 4MadMen has a pretty serious bug or something and that might take awhile. Hope he log in to let us know he's okay, renders or no renders.

I'm going to work on the upper front tonight.

When the front is done I might post a few pics.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have also been worried about FourMadMen. I hope he gets better soon, for all of us, but mainly for him.

Looking forward to new pictures.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone. I'm alive and kicking. Thankfully the screaming has stopped. I've managed ZERO modeling in the past several days. I'll spare you the GOREy details but I'm feeling much better now.

Thanks for the concern, it is very much appreciated. Let me catch up on a few things and I'll be back...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Fantastic!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

FourMadMen, you've got mail.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

As do you :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How come the only mail I get are bills?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Who's Bill?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Bill the Cat, Bill Clinton, Big Bill Smith, I don't know!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Can’t help with Bills, but junk mail is fun for me.

Do what I do; they send me Credit Card applications with return envelopes with No Postage necessary. I add all my Junk mail to the envelope, (excluding my address), and send that to them. Hey, I would hate to have them pay for postage that won't be used. Right?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Message received and responded too.
Will engage on your order.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Hi Ho everyone. I'm alive and kicking. Thankfully the screaming has stopped. I've managed ZERO modeling in the past several days. I'll spare you the GOREy details but I'm feeling much better now.
> 
> Thanks for the concern, it is very much appreciated. Let me catch up on a few things and I'll be back...


Good to hear from ya ! &
Looking very much forward to it !


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Need some followup info on your last email before I can finish, FourMadMen.
Sent you a new email...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I need some info on how to set the scale on the files you sent.
Plus still want some opinions about the other subjects.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got a question. What font is used for the name Galileo on the shuttlecraft? I would like to make new names for my JL Galileos.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

No one could find a matching font, last I remember(we had covered that info in the part of the thread that was deleted  )

I was toying with the idea of buying a 25,000 font package and pluging it into my Omnipage Pro OCR to auto find a matching one. (If you decide to use that method and find out, please let us know.)

But that's low on my list of priorities at the moment.
Trying to bring this puppy home sometime soon.

But I'm stuck on a couple of issues I need help from FourMadMen with.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I need some info on how to set the scale on the files you sent.
> Plus still want some opinions about the other subjects.


Sorry man, been busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kicking contest.

As I understand it, you just tell them how big you want the model to be (within the maximum size capacity of the machine). They can create it at 2 inches high or 4 inches high or whatever.

In my opinion the chairs are the hardest to do (since the smoothing was to some degree calculated and not actually modeled, i.e. the smoothing had to be applied to the model before export). Anyway, the others are mostly all flat surfaces and sharp angles. I am curious to see how say a computer console would turn out. In the end, given the fact that they can handle intersecting objects is a great benefit as that's how some of the modeling was accomplished.

Hope this helps, and let me know if there is anything else on that front you need.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I got a question. What font is used for the name Galileo on the shuttlecraft? I would like to make new names for my JL Galileos.


No font exists for that. There is one font, whose name escapes me, that is sort of close but not truly close enough to use. So it was a matter of manually drawing the "signage". I did the "Galileo" ones, and *Warped9* was gracious enough to help (and by that I mean "do") the ohters.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seeing this model of *FMM's* unfold here has got me thinking about ressurecting my TOS era runabout design that I did oh so many years ago and see if I could still make it work. It was essentially a somewhat elongated and modified Mark 12B but with stabilizers affixed as wings to larger sized warp nacelles. The support strut located in the rear conventionally was reversed and moved to the front and the forward two landing pads were moved aft--still a tripedl arrangment but reversed.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Sorry man, been busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kicking contest.
> 
> As I understand it, you just tell them how big you want the model to be (within the maximum size capacity of the machine). They can create it at 2 inches high or 4 inches high or whatever.
> 
> ...


I totally understand. There are a couple of things I still need to know and I have no problem with doing the consoles and helm at the same time if you want. I just have a little more info I need to know.

But I sent a detailed email about it just now. No need to go into micro-detail here.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

4MM, you've got mail. Again. I know. I'm a pain.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh the pain! LOL


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, Chuck. You've got mail, you picky so and so...  

And just for fun here is one of the products of that work. Nothing you guys haven't seen before but here it is anyway...

_I guess Chuck can fill everyone in on what is going on if he wants to.
_


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

:wave: 









Hangar deck by Tony Oliveira
Rendered in Lightwave by "Oldcode"


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

No secret. Just working on getting some of the parts that I'm overly anal about getting just right built up from a 3-D modeling service. In this case the interior chairs.  Thanks again 4MadMen. The email and file is flying through the ether as we speak...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

FourMadMen, did you get the email I sent you about the chair thickness issue?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, finally found a round tuit in that back of my kitchen "mischellaneous" drawer.

You'll have new mail in a moment, FourMadMen.

Hope it's not as thoroughly confusing as some of my others...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hope you got my message about the shuttlecraft parts.
If you ever have time to do those "shuttle-on-the-halfshell" renders those would help too so I can compare what I have to your render more exactly before finalizing it.

But the parts render is way more important. Dead in the water until I can send that off...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Just wanted to keep the thread from disappearing from the second page of threads...

May be time to adminster the last rites...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

If a certain person could perhaps put in a rush job on a few renders there might be a MIB transparent Pro-Shop Trek U.S.S. Yamaguchi in it for them...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Item #1:

*Happy Birthday Chuck!!!*. May you have many more. Although let's face it, statistically you have more years behind you than ahead of you. :wave: 

Item #2:

I am so amazingly sore right now. I've spent the weekend moving/rebuilding a fence. It's been whacked by two hurricanes over the years and just couldn't take anymore abuse (like me at the moment). So now it's ready for next year.

Item #3:

No need to bribe me man. Although I won't presume to stifle your generosity. The best I can do is have them to you by Wednesday night.

Item #4:

Again, Happy Birthday. Your presents are going in the mail tomorrow. I've got them all boxed up here now just need to get them to the post office.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

My generosity will *not* be stifled!!! 
I tried bugging, and begging, bribery was just the next one on my list... :lol:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Heh, yeah I guess you did at that. The first quarter of the year is always my busiest time. You'd think I was an accountant or something.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Understood. It's just that I've dropped a few hundred dollars on this little bugger already, not to mention the new tools I barely know how to use.

Just would hate to loose interest or feel it slipping away and have this become something that I do 80% of the way and not finish. That would bite!!! 

Guess I was suffering from an extreme case of Modelus Interruptus. :lol:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

If you can keep me on the C.G. version for over a year I'm not so certain your ready to give up just yet.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh,I like a good fight! HIT HIM AGAIN! HAAA! HAAA! Cough, cough. Now I gone and done it!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^You are probably right. But with life being like it is, I worry that something unforseen might pop up, unexpected bills, etc. I'll feel a lot more comfortable once we each had a solid physical model in our hands. When it's done at least we'll know it's accomplished and nothing can change that.

Thanks for all your perseverance and hard work.

You never thought you would complete a C.G. Galileo and had to ask me to keep bugging you when we first started.

By now I think you've probably gone through about THREE! Hope my proding and bugging helped more then it annoyed, though it is unlikely!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Oh,I like a good fight! HIT HIM AGAIN! HAAA! HAAA! Cough, cough. Now I gone and done it!


We're talking about sticking to finishing the model, Lloyd...
No fight to see here...
Move along...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

You've been instrumental in making it what it is. But I have lost count on how many times I've rebuilt one part or another.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Moving along! wimper....


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Tons of guys have helped us along the way. MGagen, Phil, Trekkist(who I give credit to having started it all with his ground-breaking "upsized exterior" blueprints over 20 years ago), Perfessor Coffee(who sent me a set of Trekkist's prints ), Trek Ace, IDICpage, Thomas, JohnP, Capt Locknar for hosting it all, ClubTepes and probably about another two dozen members have all made contributions of one sort or the other. As everyone can read in the unlost first two parts countless people contributed to debating the integration issues and ideas. Which is one of the reasons I'm so sad that a third of the posts were lost.  (Question: anybody possibly subscribed to the thread and has perhaps forgotten they may have old text daily updates? I have found a few, but sadly just a few.)

So again, tons of people here have helped and I thank you all!!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes indeed the list is quite long. And let's not forget to mention *Warped9* for his help on the three alternate shuttle name graphics.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, Christmas comes early this year. A small present from me to everyone (for those that have asked here it is).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Yes indeed the list is quite long. And let's not forget to mention *Warped9* for his help on the three alternate shuttle name graphics.


Quite right!!! That's what I get for posting after being up for 20 hours and only having 3 hours of sleep before that!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Well, Christmas comes early this year. A small present from me to everyone (for those that have asked here it is).


So I guess this is the whole model?!?

It will probably take me months of trying to learn a 3-D program before I can make use of the files, but it's worth the effort!!!

Quite generous!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm going to have a half-day free tommorrow so I'll be mailing your Yamaguchi then.
I hope if you get a chance to do those parts renders by Wednesday I should have a quote by Friday.

Have you ever had or seen a Yamaguchi Pro-Shop Kit? It's a thing of beauty as a kit. (same basic design as the Enterprise C, but in crystal clear plastic!)


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

And just so we don't forget what the old girl looks like...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any chance of seeing her topless and bottomless, from above and then below? :lol:

Orthographically speaking, split horizontally through the wing and center seam, of course.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It's official. Your a dirty old man. That's what happens when you turn 40.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I was talking about a shuttlecraft.
What were you thinking about???


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^Us dirty old men know what you were thinking.  

:lol: :jest:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I gotta stop sticking my chin out like that, I guess. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck, any new pictures of your Galileo? Are you waiting on 4MM for info still?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

No and Yes.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

The U.S.S. Yamaguchi is on it's way via Priority Mail. 

I'm personally not going to build mine as the Yamaguchi.
I've got an Enterprise C kit whose decals I'm going to slap on the Yamaguchi(Same class).

Maybe Thomas or someone else can do, does spare sets for a few bucks that you can pick up too.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So I guess this is the whole model?!?
> 
> It will probably take me months of trying to learn a 3-D program before I can make use of the files, but it's worth the effort!!!
> 
> Quite generous!


Well I suppose the sample image is false advertising because it's only the exterior mesh. But hey, it's free so you get what you pay for.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I'm going to have a half-day free tommorrow so I'll be mailing your Yamaguchi then.
> I hope if you get a chance to do those parts renders by Wednesday I should have a quote by Friday.
> 
> Have you ever had or seen a Yamaguchi Pro-Shop Kit? It's a thing of beauty as a kit. (same basic design as the Enterprise C, but in crystal clear plastic!)


Actually I think I saw someone once who built one and left certain parts clear to show the internals (a nacelle, landing bay I think too). It will probably be late Wednesday (i.e. Thursday morning) as my schedule got flipped around a little but I'll try me very best not to let you down.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Chuck, any new pictures of your Galileo? Are you waiting on 4MM for info still?


Talk about pressure. 

...or pop music. Your choice.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Actually I think I saw someone once who built one and left certain parts clear to show the internals (a nacelle, landing bay I think too). It will probably be late Wednesday (i.e. Thursday morning) as my schedule got flipped around a little but I'll try me very best not to let you down.


Kewl!!! :thumbsup:

You can leave the louvers off the "landing light" shafts if you like. They would probably be too thin and I can just scratchbuild those. On the chair you can leave the rounded tube out(with a cavity in it's place) I can add a simple tube myself later. Since the chair thickness will need to be increased I'd do it on the rear of the chair and the bottom of the side trim. I can sand those parts with a contour sander down to their proper thickness once I redo them in resin. The forward facing parts are the ones I don't want to touch, if possible. You can leave the sides off of the chairs, I can do that via scratchbuild. The center part and the knobs(which can be put on the "sheet" seperately, not part of the center part) are the key parts. On the rear panel and underside "vents" you might have to do them as solid(no upward slots, cavities) to keep them from snapping. 

Once you finish, if you could send a render I'd appreciate it. Might want to change the "sheet" dimensions once I scale it(just the flat sheet everything attaches to) so that it fits into 8" x 8" area.

I'm going to try my hand on the Yamaguchi myself. Will try and take a pic or two so you can see what it looks like. Trying to find a good lumniscent sheet supply to light the window ports, rather then use fiber optics.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Talk about pressure.
> 
> ...or pop music. Your choice.


Yep. Lloyd intimidates me too. I think it's that official UFP banner...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Who Me!  

I know I am in violation of the Prime Directive. Please don't tell, I might lose my pension.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Chuck. We need a way to scale this thing. So I need a dimension of one of the (non-chair) items inorder to scale this. Preferably something that is included in the export I'll be setting up. Or better yet more than one dimension from more than one item.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay! I'll be home around 11PM central time.
Will jump on it and email it to you. Think the background sheet should be made to 8" x 8" and I'll scale the stuff to that. 

In Photoshop the 2D pic parts I copied should already be to scale in terms of inches, though I foolishly made the sheet less then 8" x 8". 

But I'll do more clarification as soon as I get home if you need it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

As much clarity as you can muster would be much appreciated.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

New file is on the way, FourMadMen.

Most elements are to scale.
Some are only to scale widthwise but not lengthwise because of limited views I have of them.
But I've noted what is what and it should be fairly clear.

There is one change I want to make to the engine vents to make them more like the TOS original.

I'll gladly make a second engine set in your style from the prototype I do by using a scroll saw on the rounded corners.

Sorry it took so long, but I had no idea you needed more info until tonight, and I got home from work a little later then expected.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

You've got mail, FourMadMen!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hope you got some real-world mail, or rather package, today FourMadMen!?!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Got your package today, 4MM. Thanks! They're great!
Hope you received mine.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I did and it's nicer than I had thought. Thanks.

My apologies for sitting on those since we got back from Disney but I'm lazy about mailing stuff that I can't send via e-mail.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Alright, the week I had was less than great and I'm not in the best of moods at the moment so everyone please take that into account if you dare read further:

Setting those parts up was a complete pain in the RUMPUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it works because the likely hood of me doing it again is exceedingly small given my work load at the moment. Please bear this in mind when evaluating the attached image for "acceptability". Don't mean to be a hard-butt about it but you have no idea how time consuming it was to setup.

It's not exactly as you asked for but I think it will work nicely. The chair has been thickened to within their specs but not quite as you had asked. Also the rear cabin wall units are not useable for this process so they are not present. I'm e-mailing you the url to download the zip file that contains the mesh data to send off. Enjoy.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

That should work beautifully FourMadMen!!!
Sorry about the extra work but this will get everything rolling again as soon as I get them finished.

There are a few more odds and ends I'd like to do later, but they aren't urgent. I wouldn't have added so much to the sheet as it was, except since the price is the same to have it physically produced I might as well get the most bang for the buck.

That back panel and the engine parts will allow me to get that curve on the rear interior side walls and roof perfect!!! Which will also help get the front right too! It was sort of a lynchpin in the construction that I dared not screw up.

Thanks a ton! Sorry it took so long to setup the parts in that manner, but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Good deal. I'm ready to see some more pictures so all that setup should be worth it in the end. Good luck and I hope it all works out for you. One thing to note is that the back hull piece is supported off of the 8x8 sheet by four pieces of "sprue" (for lack of a better term). They should be thick enough as to not cause any issues with breakage but you might want them to double check that aspect. They are on the order of 1/4" in diameter (a little smaller actually) so I don't see any issues with them but still worth a mention.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

???? not sure what piece you are talking about.

As long as all the surfaces are .07" thick it should be okay, some exceptions/extensions protrusions should be okay. The chair was the only thing that gave me real concern. As long as that has been thickened we should be okay. Though I'm not sure what part you are talking about.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Good deal. I'm ready to see some more pictures so all that setup should be worth it in the end. Good luck and I hope it all works out for you. One thing to note is that the back hull piece is supported off of the 8x8 sheet by four pieces of "sprue" (for lack of a better term). They should be thick enough as to not cause any issues with breakage but you might want them to double check that aspect. They are on the order of 1/4" in diameter (a little smaller actually) so I don't see any issues with them but still worth a mention.


Okay, I think I see what piece you are talking about. It will making molding a bit more difficult and increases the chance of the part breaking before I can change the material to resin, But if you don't have time to undo the sprues I'll just send it in tommorrow morning as is and keep my fingers crossed. For some reason when I sent the last file to them on a Friday I ended up having to resend it, not sure anything I don't email them during business hours will be safe so I'll wait until then.

You did make the chair thicker towards the back right? I can't see it from the render though maybe it is there...

I'll cross my fingers and wait with baited breath for about two weeks, by then we should know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now I think Chuck is trying to get rid of 4MM! Holding breath for about two weeks!:jest:

Sure I like to pick on you! :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^Sorry! Typed that just before crashing.  

That's not what I meant to write. See above. 

That's what I get for dashing off a quick note after a couple of severly sleep deprived days. :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I know what you mean about severly sleep deprived days. When my mother was alive,I was taking care of her, and I would go days with only a couple of hours sleep.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Lloyd, I'm truly sorry to hear about that. I know that's rough.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ^^^Sorry! Typed that just before crashing.
> 
> That's not what I meant to write. See above.
> 
> That's what I get for dashing off a quick note after a couple of severly sleep deprived days. :freak:


I know when I'm not wanted!

Sorry man, I was trying to make your life easier. If it can wait until Wednesday I can fix it for you.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

No need to apologize. I never explained how I was going to mold the pieces anyway. I sent it off Monday morning.

I'll just make the back panel a little thicker so that I can use a simple slap mold design for the parts. No harm done as long as the material doesn't snap. I don't think that is likely to happen unless they pack it poorly.

I'm still a little worried about the chair thickness. I could have cut down the brittleness danger a bit by perhaps asking you to build up the four edges so that it made a "box" with edges higher then any of the pieces. But hindsight is always 20/20.

We'll get this puppy flying one way or the other!

Thanks again for the fantastic work!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

According to the tracking # on my order, I should get the parts I had made today or Monday...

Is there any way you could finish those "Galileo on the half-shell" renders, 4MadMen?
The solid ones orthographically showing the top half(sliced through the horizontal) of the exterior/interior viewed from underneath, and the bottom half(sliced through the horizontal) of the exterior/interior viewed from above?

They would help me tremendously in getting the top and bottom halves perfect.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am sorry, but 4MM has to go on a trip for a month, so no updates.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am sorry, but 4MM has to go on a trip for a month, so no updates.


_*A month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


*edit: now that I've picked myself off the floor and sat back in my chair, I have to ask the following...*

What are you trying to do Lloyd?
Give me a *HEART ATTACK* ?!?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

April Fools! Good one Lloyd!

Chuck,

I've got to go out of town again Sunday but I'll get those renders made before I leave. I'm really looking forward to seeing some pictures of the parts when they come in. And, of course, the progress you make on the model.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I should have them Monday night. Have a safe(and short  ) trip!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Be careful and have a good trip. :wave: 
Talk to you soon.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck,I only missed it by 29 days. Now you see why I don't bet. 
Looking forward to more pictures of your Shuttlecraft.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

30 days, 1 day. When you get right down to it, what's the difference?

E-mail sent Chuck, here's a preview:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Incredible!
Those are gorgeous!!!!

They are about the coolest, most revealing renders I've seen of the shuttle so far!

Thanks a ton! 

I'm going to print them out tommorrow at 1/24th scale and see how close what I have so far is to them.

Thanks again!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I've finally got some new pics to share...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ I think the parts came out fairly faithfull to the 3D version FourMadMen rendered!
What do you guys think?

Here is FourMadMen's original...


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Now THAT's pretty cool!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey FMM, thanks for letting us take a look at your 3D model. Your LW archives don't seem to work though. I only get the .doc file to extract.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ^^^ I think the parts came out fairly faithfull to the 3D version FourMadMen rendered!
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Here is FourMadMen's original...


How do you do that? Do you have a system that takes the render and then cuts the plastic to match?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ It's Elfin magic!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Seriously though...
there are a few companies around that will take 3D models and do a solid buildup of them.

As I understand it, they "print" the image one thin 2D layer at a time.
By the time the machine gets back to the top of the image for the next layer the previous layer has set. That way even subtle, gradual curves can be created. 

There are other(more expensive) processes/equipment that can be used. But I'm not an expert on what those would be, or even this one for that matter.

It cost a bit(allright, a GOOD bit) to have them built. Even these few pieces.
If one were to try and do a full 15.35" model this way it would be out of the question. But there are only a couple of parts I was stumped on and I've already spent a ton(for me, that is, guess the term "ton of money" is always relative) to see this obsession through so what's a couple more hundred dollars?

Biggest pain is I couldn't afford to order the parts and the RTV rubber and resin I will need to make a copy all at once. 

So I'm basically going to pretty much be staring at this thing for a week or so until my resin/RTV rubber order comes in.

I have a healthy fear of messing with the original and don't want to do anything until I can copy it.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Take a look at the "lawn furniture" my scary neighbor has on his front porch. Could these be shuttlecraft seats? Should I be afraid of the cow skull decor? :wave:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^ They look darn close to shuttlecraft seats.
If you live in Texas or Arizona don't worry about the cow skulls.
Anywhere else, I'd keep to my side of the street... :lol:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

[Singing] O-o-o-o-klahoma, where the wind comes from every damn direction at once![Singing]
Close enough. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ What a singing voice!  

Chuck, thanks for the update. I like the way 4MM and you work together. 

I can't wait for the 1st one!:jest:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> Hey FMM, thanks for letting us take a look at your 3D model. Your LW archives don't seem to work though. I only get the .doc file to extract.


I didn't make the archive and unfortunately I didn't test it like I should have. Let me see if I can extract it and if so I'll re-zip it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh, yes I'm back from my trip.

Chuck,

That's is perhaps the coolest thing I've seen lately!!! Seeing a 3-D render turn into a physical (and perhaps fragile) object is very, very cool. Now for the truth about the chairs: I didn't thicken it North/South like you had requested or East/West but North-West/South-East. So if it's too thick just sand it along the contours until it's a good thickness. Although at scale my original chairs we're way to thin anyway so the new thickness is probably more inline with what it really should be.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Incredible!
> They are about the coolest, most revealing renders I've seen of the shuttle so far!


Those we're made using what will be a new feature in the next Blender release. The have (finally) fixed the orthographic render system. Essentially orthographic project was faked by (behind the scenes) moving the camer a long distance away and then "zooming in". The two problems with this were that 1) there still remained a small amount of parralax and 2) The camera clipping settings we're not modified to reflect the camera's "new" position. As a result clipping was not possible in orthographic mode. Now it is.

And as a side note for upcoming Blender features (among many other wonderful things) the next release will see the inclusion of transformation "widgets". While there will be some new things to get used to for current users the greatest benenfit will be for new users. Essentially the widgets let you make certain transformation (rotation,scaling,etc.) by manipulated the "widget". I'm sure users of other apps can explain that better than I can but there you go.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Oh, yes I'm back from my trip.
> 
> Chuck,
> 
> That's is perhaps the coolest thing I've seen lately!!! Seeing a 3-D render turn into a physical (and perhaps fragile) object is very, very cool. Now for the truth about the chairs: I didn't thicken it North/South like you had requested or East/West but North-West/South-East. So if it's too thick just sand it along the contours until it's a good thickness. Although at scale my original chairs we're way to thin anyway so the new thickness is probably more inline with what it really should be.


I wondered about that. It doesn't look at all thickened in any perceptible way.
Looks perfect! 

Sent you an email about another piece and a couple of potential additional pieces.



Four Mad Men said:


> Chuck,
> 
> That's is perhaps the coolest thing I've seen lately!!! Seeing a 3-D render turn into a physical (and perhaps fragile) object is very, very cool.


Yep it's way cool! And looks precariously fragile. Made out of a plaster like material so I was holding my breath even taking pictures of it!

As soon as I get the RTV rubber and resin I ordered Friday though, you'll have a copy of your own. 

Together we'll get 'er done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

You can send the parts but they better have a shuttle wrapped around them  

Now I have a story to tell:

About 2 hours ago I was headed to turn off the T.V. Hobbling is a better term as I've thrown my back out again. Anyway, as I turned the corner of the entertainment center I managed to drive two toes of my right foot into said cabinet. Now this is a real wood cabinet. Most heavy. After some select phrases I sat down and told Mrs. Four Mad Men that she probably won't want to listen as I un-jam the worst of the two. Now let me say that I've seen my share of blood (some of it mine) and heard my share of bones under stress (most of them mine). But when I pulled on the worst of the two, the sound that followed was the most sickening "crunch" I've ever heard. The sound was quickly followed by a lighting bolt of pain. It was sort of like being stabbed with a hot iron poker dipped in molten glass. Now, as I sit here eating my popsicle with one hand and holding my surigcal tape in the other I can but say this: Four Mad Men has broken the little toe of his right foot. It is, to say the least, most exquisitely painful :drunk:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ So you broke it just now?
Rebroke one of the toes you jammed a couple of years ago?

Ouch!!! Not much you can do about such a small bone but get it taped.
That sucks!

Hope you eventually get to sleep it off...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

4MM, I hate to hear about your broke toe. You have got to be more careful. Try soaking your foot in epson salt, it should help. Take care.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks, I'll try that. Although it's not unbearable at this point and I was limping anyway.

And while I'm OT let me say "Thank you Hobbytalk! And thank you Hank!!". Just logged in with my Pocket PC and the new handheld format makes the site much easier to deal with on that platform.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> Hey FMM, thanks for letting us take a look at your 3D model. Your LW archives don't seem to work though. I only get the .doc file to extract.


OK, I didn't have a problem extracting them but since I didn't make them I did re-zip both the v5 and v7.5 archives. Give them another go and please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

FourMadMen you've got mail!!!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've got it. My contiuing saga of physical breakdown continues. Now I have a fever on top of a busted back and toe. So I won't be able to do anything about it until my back is better atleast. Do the resin and stuff come in yet? Any progress to report?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I've got it. My contiuing saga of physical breakdown continues. Now I have a fever on top of a busted back and toe. So I won't be able to do anything about it until my back is better atleast. Do the resin and stuff come in yet? Any progress to report?


Got an email from Smooth-On that the RTV rubber and resin was shipped via UPS ground Thursday morning. ETA this Tuesday .

Afraid to mess with the parts until I get them copied into something a little more durable then the plaster-like stuff they are made of. Especially don't want to mess up the fine edges on the chair. If there are any parts about the second parts sheet request that are unclear let me know, even though I understand you can't work on it right now.

Sorry to hear about your back, fever and toe. 
One thing that helps tremendously with back problems, as long as your stomach can tolerate it, is plain old aspirin.

Not in the sense that it has a tremendous amount of pain-killing power - it doesn't. But since it's an analgesic it will help remove built up lactic acid that can come from straining and pulling muscles and speed the healing of slight tears and bruises.

Taking 12 hour time release aspirin like the kind they make for arthritis would be best, or take two regular ones every four hours if you can remember.

It's not an instant cure but it will speed the healing and make you feel more comfortable, plus help with the fever too.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

How's that fortress of solitude coming, FourMadMen?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

It's doing quite well, thank you sir. But other things are afoot, stand by for a surprise (not shuttle or fortress related)...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like surprises! Oh you were talking to Chuck.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Just got home!
Got the resin and RTV rubber today!

Any new renders, cruiser or otherwise, FourMadMen?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Molds made, resin poured!

Will have to let the pieces cure for at least 3 hours before de-molding!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Having to repour.

Wasn't carefull enough to avoid a few air bubbles...
This new resin I'm trying is supposedly 2.5 times harder then the stuff I last used but also is the consistency of syrup instead of water. 

But since I was way more carefull in pouring and working the resin into the deep parts more carefully this time I think I won't have a problem with my second set of pulls.

So by tonight I should have a set of usable pieces cured and ready to pull.

Will probably buy a vacuum set tommorrow.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

If you can add a sprue where you're trapping air without it interfering with a major detail, it will help. I'd just keep adding places for air to escape til your pull looks like a porcupine.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Actually, if you take a look at the sheet a couple of pages back, you'll see that except for the chair, it's a simple pour mold. Just made sure everything was level and poured from underneath the RTV mold. So there was tons of free airspace.

Trouble was that there wasn't any visible bubbles in the resin, but I usually use clear resin that is almost as thin as water. This new stuff was a lot thicker. 

On the second pour I pushed the resin down and worked it into every crevice thoroughly with the flat edge of a plastic spatula. So hopefully the visible surfaces will be okay. 

I'll know for sure later tonight when I get home.

Hope your back is better, FourMadMen!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

P.S. I actually found a use for a PL Scorpion!
Bought one so I could seat a 1/24th scale Picard in a 1/24th scale Class F shuttlecraft seat! He looks much more comfortable.

I always suspected Picard was walking around with a stick up his butt!
But this PL kit finally proved it! 

Had to remove the protruberence from his rear before I could put him
in the Class F shuttlecraft seat *FourMadMen designed*. So maybe that's why he's more comfortable...


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Actually, if you take a look at the sheet a couple of pages back, you'll see that except for the chair, it's a simple pour mold. Just made sure everything was level and poured from underneath the RTV mold. So there was tons of free airspace.


I've recently been casting rakers (the "teeth" at the front) for my Nautilus and even with a simple one piece mold, I still get the occaisional bubble in the tip. Guess that was my point...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Your point was very well made. 

The pieces I'm molding though are MONDO wide and flat. 

You are 100% right about pieces needing enough breathing room. I just got sloppy when pouring and should have known to be more carefull that the first thin layer of the pour be bubble free. It was totally my fault. 

I was used to pouring with stuff that was not only thin as heck but transparent enough to actually SEE any bubbles. I just got lazy I guess...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Had hoped to have more pics right now.

But what I have now you wouldn't want to see!

I've torn up the entire upper back end of my shuttlecraft after studying the machine made parts FourMadMen designed.

It's a royal mess!!!

But it'll all work out well eventually.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Post some pictures when you can. As you are working on it, doing any plans for the lights.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Only for the rear engines and maybe the cabins. That's the only thing that is known to be lighted.

Will try to clean up what I have and take a couple of pictures when I get home. 

Hope you are still alive out there FourMadMen, and that you're feeling a little better. :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is odd that 4MM has not checked in. I also hope is is ok.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Continued on this thread.


----------

